# [DISCUSSIONE] ATI vs Xorg: non so con chi prendermela di più

## theRealMorpheu5

Come da oggetto.

Sono mesi che Xorg 6.8.x è fuori, finalmente è uscito dalla ~x86 e gli ati-drivers closed non ne vogliono sapere di funzionare. Storia molto semplice: in principio era l'OpenGL a non andare, ora è addirittura il driver 2D a creare problemi. Voglio dire... il lavoro fatto era, nei limiti del possibile, stupendo. Non avevo alcun problema con il 6.7.x e i 3.14.1... non mi sembra neanche di essere l'unico ad avere questi problemi. Ora, posso capire che ATI un po' se ne freghi. Non lo giustifico ma lo capisco. Ma Xorg, perché quei ragazzi d'oro non fanno qualcosa? Dico, il fatto è semplice: il 6.7 funziona, il 6.8 no. Domande basilari: come mai? Cos'è stato cambiato? E' proprio così impossibile tornare indietro? Ne va del loro orgoglio o ci sono questioni tecniche più approfondite? No, perché dal sito non si capisce molto. Anzi, proprio niente.

Ed io, che ho una splendida 9800se, ancora sono costretto a mascherare il 6.8 per prevenirne l'aggiornamento.

Che p***e!

----------

## X-Drum

xorg nn ci puo' fare nulla il driver di ati è quello e punto.

se non lo cambia ati o non rilascia i sorgenti (siiiii domaniiiiiiii)

la situazione nn cambierà.

e cmq IMHO meglio che arrivi PRIMA un'aumento della stabilità e delle performance del driver che il supporto alle nuove features di xorg che ti ricordo al momento sono mooooolto sperimentali

----------

## lavish

[flame mode on]

E' tutta colpa dell'ATI!!!

[flame mode off]

hai provato con quelli open? Stesso problema?

/me si e' legato al dito il comportamento di ATI per i drivers su amd64

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me si e' legato al dito il comportamento di ATI per i drivers su amd64

 

/you ha fatto bene!  :Razz: 

alla fine compriamo anche noi i loro prodotti ed il minimo sarebbe quello di darci un supporto adeguato

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Beh, Xorg potrebbe capire cos'ha fatto di male per impermalosire i driver ati e cercare di cambiarlo. Voglio dire, se non lo fa ATI lo dovrà fare qualcuno, no? (E no, "fallo tu" non è una risposta valida  :Smile:  )

Non mi interessano le features sperimentali di Xorg 6.8, mi interessa poterlo aggiornare con il mio solito script emerge sync && emerge Dqu world senza dover pensare troppo a questo e quello... invece ora sono costretto a fermarmi dopo il sync, mascherare xorg-6.8.0-rquelcheè e riprendere.

Di performance e stabilità non mi lamento particolarmente, a me stanno bene così, se voglio giocare ho Windows, in Linux mi basta usare un po' Blender e avere gli screensaver OGL  :Razz: 

Non ho provato con i driver open per il semplice motivo per cui nessun driver open supporta i chip r350 di cui sono dotate le 9800...

/me rimpiange il tempo in cui su queste cose ATI dava piste su piste a nvidia, uffa.

----------

## X-Drum

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi interessano le features sperimentali di Xorg 6.8, mi interessa poterlo aggiornare con il mio solito script emerge sync && emerge Dqu world senza dover pensare troppo a questo e quello... invece ora sono costretto a fermarmi dopo il sync, mascherare xorg-6.8.0-rquelcheè e riprendere.
> 
> 

 

ah???????  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ma scusa se metti in /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
>x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3
```

o

```
>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0
```

non risolvi il problema del sync alla radice??????

----------

## lavish

Si' infatti  :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai provato con quelli open? Stesso problema?
> 
> 

 

Quelli open su schede recenti vanno solo in 2d (quando vanno), e quelli ufficiali _NON_ vanno con Xorg 6.8.

Quindi ATI sux   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Mi associo anch'io nella protesta. E' proprio una gran rottura di scatole...

Pensavo di aver preso una scheda video decente o almeno supportata e invece tutti possono usufruire di xorg-6.8.0  mentre io e tutti gli altri che abbiamo le ati ci dobbiamo attaccare.

Secondo voi è auspicabile a breve una soluzione tramite gli ati-driver o tramite i driver open?

O almeno quanto potrebbe passare?

p.s. qualcuno che ha le schede ati, è riuscito a far funzionare con i driver open Xorg-6.8.0?

Io penso che non posso farlo perchè la mia (una Radeon 9600SE) non dovrebbe essere supportata da quelli open.

Ciao a tutti!!!

----------

## furlan

Mi aggrego anch'io alla protesta, ho una ati driver 9000 mobility e xorg 6.8.0 non ne vuole sapere di andare.

Lo so che io potrei passare senza troppi problemi ai driver open, anche se meno performanti rispetto a quelli close, ma se ho preso un portatile con questa scheda ho il diritto anch'io (come tutti quelli che hanno le schede ati) ad un buon supporto e non essere obbligati ad usare Windows.

----------

## !equilibrium

mi associo pure io al coro, ATI + Xorg 6.8.x + Blender non ha mai funzionato... morale, mi sono preso una vecchia GeForce2 e uso quella per fare rendering 3D... almeno va, e pure bene...

ma non è giusto lo stesso, ATI SUX

----------

## =DvD=

Io ho nvidia, ma mi associo perrchè siamo una grande community!!

Quelli alla ati dovrebbero svegliarsi.

Di contro se comprate un pc nuovo cercate di prendere nvidia  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

boh come per molte altre cose esistono molte petizione per ati + linux su

http://www.petitiononline.com ma nn so quanto possa essere utile

----------

## mirko_3

Si, ma avete letto in giro prima di lamentarvi?? A dicembre ati rilascierà i driver basati sul codice windows (quindi ottimi... speriamo che si vero!!), ma soprattutto, con supporto per xorg 6.8 (senza composite e robe sperimentali come xgl, che han detto che supporteranno quando saranno stabili) e per 64-bit!

Ci sono uno o due post sui forum inglesi, più qualcosa su rage3d.com/board penso...

Lamentarsi andava bene fino a qualche settimana fa, ma ora che han fatto questo annuncio...! Lasciate una possibilità (si, sono ottimista  :Very Happy: )

----------

## X-Drum

ottima notizia (beh cmq nn mi lamentavo piu' di tanto  :Very Happy: )

allora che dire! aspettiamo no!  :Very Happy: 

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> (si, sono ottimista )

 

Gianniiiiiiiiiiiiii sono ottimista..... l'ottimismo è il profumo della vitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## mirko_3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250707&highlight=ati+windows+codebase

Riporto il link per i pigri... guardate il quarto post che riassume tutto.

----------

## Sparker

Ero presente alla chat.

Finchè non vedo non credo, hanno deluso troppo volte.

Hanno promesso di tutto e dato in sacco di "Marketing Answers"

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ma scusa se metti in /etc/portage/package.mask:
> 
> ```
> >x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3
> ```
> ...

 

Tecnicamente sì. Praticamente il mio portage non è molto d'accordo.

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Tecnicamente sì. Praticamente il mio portage non è molto d'accordo.

 

Ovvero?

Non funziona?

Ti da dei messaggi di errore? Quali?

----------

## Vide

Se ha qualcuno può interessare, io ho una 9200 e proprio questo pomeriggio sono passato da Xfree 4.3 + fglrx a Xorg 6.8 + radeon (driver open)

L'ho fatto seguendo 

questo thread. Spero possa essere di aiuto a qualcuno

----------

## Thundah

Io uso xorg 6.8 con i drivers open e funziona tutto bene... inoltre coi drivers open funziona il cavo DVI, invece con quelli closed tale cavo non funzionava... 

Mauro

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ovvero?
> 
> Non funziona?
> 
> Ti da dei messaggi di errore? Quali?

 

Nessun errore, solo non funziona. E ad ogni sync perdo la modifica.

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Nessun errore, solo non funziona. E ad ogni sync perdo la modifica.

 

 :Shocked: 

Che io sappia il sync non tocca minimamente i files il /etc/portage... i miei sono lí da un bel pò ormai...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

ANNUNCIAZIÒ ANNUNCIAZIÒ

Vedo or'ora questi ati-drivers-3.14.6 in portage, sembrano mascherati ma che dite, qualcuno sa se funzionano con xorg-6.8.x? Il sito della ATI li dà per stabili... magari è la release che aspettavamo.[/b]

----------

## CLod

personalmente prima avevo nvidia e avevo problemi

con i driver ati zero problemi

almeno quello

è  il resto che mi sta spakkando in 2   :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Boh, la questione è che gli ati closed piantano di brutto xorg-6.8... magari sbaglio io qualcosa nel configurarli però boh, prendo il programmino che genera il file per xfree automaticamente, faccio gli opportuni aggiustamenti per xorg e di solito tutto andava splendidamente.

----------

## Vendicatore

Mi associo pure io alla protesta (avevo una 9800, venduta perche' a 64bit potevo usare solo il 2d).

Che dite ci organizziamo e facciamo trovare 1 testa di cavallo alla settimana davanti all'ufficio degli sviluppatori dei driver di ATI?   :Cool: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Io ci sto ma poveri cavalli!  :Razz: 

Potremmo fare con le teste dei nostri politicanti, secondo me s'impressionano lo stesso  :Razz: 

----------

## mc619

A parte che nn sono al corrente delle mirabolanti innovazioni che i programmatori di X.org-x11 hanno introdotto della versione 6.8.... ma è davvero necessaria? Cioè la 6.7 funziona che è un piacere con i driver ATI,, pazientate e usate quella invece,, prima o poi rilasceranno una versione stabile per X.org-x11 6.8  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vendicatore

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> A parte che nn sono al corrente delle mirabolanti innovazioni che i programmatori di X.org-x11 hanno introdotto della versione 6.8.... ma è davvero necessaria? Cioè la 6.7 funziona che è un piacere con i driver ATI,, pazientate e usate quella invece,, prima o poi rilasceranno una versione stabile per X.org-x11 6.8 

 

Il problema non e' tanto quello: e' il fatto che i drivers siano pietosi.

Per farti un esempio se hai una ati x800 ti andra circa come una GeForce 5600 (scheda anziana e non molto performante).

Performance a parte c'e' il discorso sabilita' dei driver ATI, che a volte porta al freeze del sistema per i motivi piu' disparati (capita a volte se switchi da X a virtual console con fb).

Quello che mi sono legato piu' al dito e' pero' la loro scarsa propensione a mantenere le promesse fatte (in primis i driver a 64bit, li aspetto da ottobre del 2003, avevano detto che nella prima parte dell'anno li avrebbero rilasciati, poi e' slittato a prima dell'estate, poi a subito dopo l'estate e adesso se ne saltano fuori con dicembre, beh, non c'e' che dire, complimenti ad ATI - scheda venduta e comprato nvidia, va come una bomba e con qualsiasi OS).

----------

## Sparker

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Vedo or'ora questi ati-drivers-3.14.6 in portage, sembrano mascherati ma che dite, qualcuno sa se funzionano con xorg-6.8.x? Il sito della ATI li dà per stabili... magari è la release che aspettavamo

 

No sono vecchi di un mese, non funzionano con il 6.8

In teoria a dicembre dovevano uscire i nuovi, compatibili con xorg6.8 (e x86-64 mi pare), assieme ai catalyst per windows.

I catalyst sono usciti martedì, per noi ancora nulla...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mc619

Beh io ho sempre avuto ATI sui miei computer a parte una felicissima parentesi Voodoo3 3000  :Very Happy:  (ah bei tempi)... anke quando i driver per windows facevano cagar*!!!!!Quindi probabilmente sono abituato a questo trattamento..... dopodichè ognuno è libero di fare la scelta che si sente  :Very Happy: 

(è la filosofia di gentoo no?)

Ciao

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> A parte che nn sono al corrente delle mirabolanti innovazioni che i programmatori di X.org-x11 hanno introdotto della versione 6.8....

 

Niente di eccezionalmente indispensabile ma decisamente fichissimo da far vedere agli amici  :Very Happy:  Per il resto condivido il Vendicatore anche se non cambierei mai scheda (con quel che mi e' costata la mia piccola 9800...  :Smile:  )

----------

